# 250 KG of RAM



## Ardibash (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello guys, 

I'm being offered 250 KG of Ram and 83 KG of mixed CPUs (mostly xeon with cap on), from your experience how much gold could be extracted from this (not counting the silver and palladium), i will be using hydrazine to precipitate gold. 

Thank you!


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Nov 14, 2011)

You can get that information on here by doing a quick search. Your yield will depend on how you decide to recover and refine this material. You should have an idea, unless this is your first time. If it is, take a breath and step back. This stuff isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2011)

i believe this has been discussed already.offering something for pennies on a dollar sounds like a scam.wasn't it in one of the old USSR countries? id have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Ardibash (Nov 14, 2011)

Acid_Bath76, 

I found some data but it was not complete ,only the one based on surface calculations, about 0.375g per kg, but no data on actual RAM chips. IF boardsort.com if paying 35.70 per kilo, there must be more than a gram in the kilo. 
What stuff isn't going anywhere.

Geo my I ask what has been discussed, what pennies, what scam and what was in old USSR countries?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2011)

i was reminded of one of the auction sites that was offering ram memory sticks at a very low price.too low to be believed.no one ever posted a follow up on it,i was just wondering if you had accessed an online auction site for these ram sticks.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ardibash said:


> Acid_Bath76,
> 
> I found some data but it was not complete ,only the one based on surface calculations, about 0.375g per kg, but no data on actual RAM chips. IF boardsort.com if paying 35.70 per kilo, there must be more than a gram in the kilo.
> What stuff isn't going anywhere.
> ...



Based on my experiment there is about 1.5g of gold in form of fine hair like wires inside RAM chips. There is some more plated on inside of pins where wires are soldered, metallic parts and silicone centre piece. My estimate would be up to 2g in kilogram of chips. My chips were cut of boards, not just desoldered thus more chips in one kilogram total - less the weight of visible pins.


----------



## Ardibash (Nov 15, 2011)

Geo said:


> i was reminded of one of the auction sites that was offering ram memory sticks at a very low price.too low to be believed.no one ever posted a follow up on it,i was just wondering if you had accessed an online auction site for these ram sticks.



No, it's a UK based WEEE suppler they are offering a ton a month.


----------



## Ardibash (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot patnor1011, 

really good info, what do you think, would it be safe to say that there will be 0.8 gram in the kg of complete RAM units, including the chips and plated fingers? 

They guy who is selling it claims he's buying them for £15 ($23.75) a Kg which is lot cheaper than what boardsort.com is paying $35.70 per Kg


----------

